# Woma Pythons And Eggs



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

I am wanting to know what license you need to keep woma pythons and have eggs also I know they are threatened species so I was double checking the license criteria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 13, 2017)

They're not threatened, you only need an R1.


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> They're not threatened, you only need an R1.








In qld it says they are near threatened and that is where I live I own one and people are telling me that I need a license to keep I do have a rec wildlife license 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 13, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> I am wanting to know what license you need to keep woma pythons and have eggs also I know they are threatened species so I was double checking the license criteria



What does your lic conditions stipulate?



pythonhunter said:


> In qld it says they are near threatened and that is where I live I own one and people are telling me that I need a license to keep I do have a rec wildlife license



If you have a license and you own one is it listed in your holdings?

How did you get eggs since you only own one?


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

We got the eggs given to incubate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

I was given the clutch


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 13, 2017)

Take your lic details down.

You will most likely need to transfer the eggs from who ever gave them to you just like you would if you were purchasing a reptile from a licensed breeder.


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

Ramsayi said:


> Take your lic details down.
> 
> You will most likely need to transfer the eggs from who ever gave them to you just like you would if you were purchasing a reptile from a licensed breeder.



I have that down in my book but I was told I needed a seperate license to keep a woma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Feb 13, 2017)

Contact national parks in Qld, explain what is happening and they will advise you on license requirments amd what you need to do.

Woma's are considered a restricted species in QLD (same as GTP), as suche you're only allowed a maximum of two on a normal recreational license. To keep more than two your license must be amended for keeping restricted non venomous reptiles.

Not sure if eggs count towards you maximum limit of two, which is why I advise contacting national parks.

As noted above remove those photos of your license from this post as well. You don't want anyone who visits this site to be able to obtain your address and license details. Reptiles are regularly stolen and you've just advertised where you live. Not to mention the potential for people to pretend to be you. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 13, 2017)

baker said:


> Contact national parks in Qld, explain what is happening and they will advise you on license requirments amd what you need to do.
> 
> Woma's are considered a restricted species in QLD (same as GTP), as suche you're only allowed a maximum of two on a normal recreational license. To keep more than two your license must be amended for keeping restricted non venomous reptiles.
> 
> ...



Cheers appreciate the info will do this now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

